# A question



## doryness (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't know if this sounds silly or not, but i'll try. When i space out and am watching the back of my head, it feels like there is someone beside me. Sometimes when i snap back I can still feel someone watching me from behind. Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

Yup.


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Intellectual as always...


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

I know this is a two year old question, but yes!!! I used to get that the most when stoned.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

wow Laura where have you find this post than ? 
On topic: I don`t recognize this, but i think the more you notice this the worser it gets.


----------

